# Peep?



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

The "No Peep" system is excellent! A friend let me experiment a bit with his. He's used his for years, found it especially useful for shooting from treestand, or significant uphill or downhill from the ground. He says it also reduces the affect of varying layers of clothing, such as hot/early season and cold/late season layers!  Also reduces chance of problems like peep creeping, peep alignment tubing breakage, water build-up inside peep during heavy fog/rain, but more importantly for him, allowed more light/better vision of game and a wider field of view. I've shot 3-D with him, and his accuracy is VERY good with that No-Peep!  (I wanted to put one on my hunting/3D bow, but had "put it off" because of not enough time to sight it in and get used to it before hunting season.) Thanks for the reminder! ;D Just may have to visit the local archery shop and pick one up!  Good luck!


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

I tried the no peep and could not achieve the level of accuracy I wanted. You should take a look at the Redhawk Peep. You get accuracy with the ability to shoot in low light conditions.


----------



## Bubba66 (Feb 24, 2006)

Timbeline Archery......no longer makes the no peep. 

in fact I don't think they make anything any more 

http://www.timberline-archery.com/

I've read rave reviews on the archery inovations Anchor Sight.

I've been thinking of try one.

Bubba


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

i shoot a hind sight and wouldnt go back to a peep (unless the money was rite..lol)....im not saying buy one yourself but some of these no peep systems on the market are soo much better than a peep....buy what you like....just to let you know most peepless systems are a bit tricky to get sighted in at first and can feel weird when using....i was set with mine after about a hour of shooting it...now it lines up with my eye all its own....


----------

